# life is going by too fast



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I'll be turning 36 in a few months. Won't be long until I hit 40. I remember when being 30 years old looked so far away from me. I don't really mind getting older. It's getting close to death that I hate to think about. I don't have too many regrets. I wish that I had taken education more seriously when I were younger. I wish I had stayed in the army. But I wouldn't change anything else in my life, past or present. I'm just trying to enjoy as much as I can from life before it goes away.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I hear ya. The years seem to be going by much quicker lately...or maybe they always have been, but I just notice it more now that I'm in my 30's and putting pressure on myself to do things, like start a family, as soon as possible. I don't have too many regrets except I do wish I had been aware that I had an anxiety disorder at a younger age so I could have been better at making and maintaining friendships instead of pushing so many people away in my 20's.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

yeah im not achieving anything or getting anywhere in life yet it continues and there's nothing i can do


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The way I figure it, I won't be having a midlife crisis, wishing I was younger. I feel younger and still have the ability to accomplish things before having a family, when many gave up their dreams. I am just now going after mine.

PLUS - given what I have been through since my father's death (miss him!), I have been through a lot of things that people twice my age haven't faced. I know about mortgages of all types, wills, marriages, divorces, guardianships, prenuptial agreements, estates, executorships, titles, car purchases, and even household stuff - about to replace a DSL line by myself! A lot of guys my age can't say they have seen what I have!


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Every day you hear news of people in their 40's or 50's dying of heart attacks. James Gandolfini (Tony in the Sopranos) died at 51 yesterday. The conservative commentator Adrew Breitbart died at 40. Life is so short!

OP, you forgot to button your shirt


----------



## Jon N (May 15, 2013)

I understand the thought of not existing any more can be terrible. I am turning 37 soon and my memories of my twenties are all mashed together. Knowing every person must die sounds reassuring but it never works to calm me down. I do not know the names or anything about my great- grandparents, so this means even my descendants will know nothing of me. However were it not for me they would not be. We are not close to death, we are closer to middle age. The hazy memories of infancy and youth don't really qualify as life except to our parents who observed us.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm only 19 but I'll soon be 30 too.. :|


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

I've heard older people are happier.


----------

